# It's on it's way. Huzzah!!!!



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally and after much wailing and gnashing of teeth I have ordered a Eureka Mignon and it will be here tomorrow. Also got some Rave Signature beans on the way. It should be very interesting in our kitchen over the coming days.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Well done Malc!

A whole new world of flavours coming your way.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice one. Signature is great and quite forgiving of the grinder.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Enjoy the grinder and freshly roasted beans. Get ready for the revelation in taste.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where did you order from, and how much?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot, chaps.

Froggy. Got it from Bella Barista. £286 inclusive of delivery. Gloss black one.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice one Malc! You will notice a big difference!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good work Malc! You'll be able to tell what we've been harping on about now when you start getting the control a decent grinder gives. Prepare to be impressed!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice on Maic, make sure you let those beans rest tho, there is only ever a couple of days on Rave beans and sig always seems to pull a bit sour for me if I dont let it rest!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great little grinder, have fun dialling It in.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

How many kgs of beans do you think are required to season the Mignon burrs?


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!!! I got mine just over a month and a half ago at the London Coffee Festival, and no regrets at all!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks loads for all your comments. Much appreciated. Have ordered 500g of Rave Signature to begin with. I get the distinct impression that i'll have to be putting another order in rather quickly though. What is the recommended resting period for the Signatures?

I must admit I am really looking forward to trying all the different varieties of bean and also the different roasters. My coffee revolution has finally started thanks to the forum and all you great people with your excellent advice.

I've had my Classic for 4-5 years and clearly I haven't been using it anywhere near it's potential. Before it was always pre-ground Taylors Espresso. Well as a stop gap over the past few weeks I have been having my local coffee shop grind me a bag of Coopers Louie Mio (that is the coffee they use and it is really nice) every few days and I have had to bring it straight home and put it in a container to keep it. Well in a few days everything gets elevated to the next level. Really looking forward to it. No doubt i'll be getting visits from my family and friends to sample my new coffee. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

About a week on the resting period, there will be a roasting date on the rave bag.


----------

